# 2 boar brothers to a good home



## DOLLYPIXIE (Feb 5, 2012)

i have two great boys to give away in High Wycombe

I took them on from a friend not long ago but work are now moving me around the country and i cant look after them how they should be cared for.

I have a huge cage, food bowl, fleece bed, log arched shelter plus a travel box (cat box).

Im not asking for anything for them, only a caring home.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Where abouts are you? I know someone that takes in unwanted piggies

Ahh just saw your edit, too far away I'm afraid


----------



## DOLLYPIXIE (Feb 5, 2012)

Im going to miss them so much. They are right little characters. :crying:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sorry you have to give them up, I do hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## DOLLYPIXIE (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you. i hope so too.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd take them to a rescue. That's the best way to ensure they get the best home. Everyone adopting piggies has to be homechecked. Not many people know this either but, for example, the RSPCA don't have rescue centres for guinea pigs, they are kept in an RSPCA's officials house! Basically people who work for the RSPCA, they got lots of individual attention this way. 

All new animals are taken to see a vet straight away also. 

It really is the best way to have an animal rehomed - it's the only way to be sure that they will be properly cared for. Also rescues offer a 'home-for-life', meaning if for any reason the new owner was unable to care for them the piggies would always have a spot at the rescue. 

Good luck - for more information please look at theguineapigforum.com - it's a pro-rescue guinea pig site.


----------



## DOLLYPIXIE (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for that information. i did not know that.


----------



## witch1hg (Feb 13, 2012)

hi 
i you are really stuck i hvae space for a couple of piggies, they would have a forever home, handled everyday, and have everything they could want
i'm in northampton


----------

